# Software development



## finnyol (May 3, 2016)

Anyone here working in the tech industry in Lisbon?


----------



## andromi (Sep 3, 2014)

What do you wan to know?


----------



## finnyol (May 3, 2016)

I'm relocating to Lisbon and would like to know what are my chances of getting a English speaking software job,there seems to be alot of work there for programmers at the moment


----------



## andromi (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess it depends on what your skills are and the salary you are looking for but there is definitely work available. Salaries are significantly lower (in general) than you'd find in the UK.


----------



## finnyol (May 3, 2016)

ok thanks,I'm a .net developer,the salary isn't an issue,I'm presume the cost of living is alot less than the UK too


----------



## andromi (Sep 3, 2014)

In general, Portugal is cheaper than the UK (by about 1/3) but some things are more expensive. It also depends where you live. I have no idea how it compares to Canada but you can check for yourself.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Dublin, Ireland And Lisbon, Portugal

Send me a PM if you want to know anything else. I'm not in Lisbon but work in a similar field to yourself.


----------

